# Who Are You?  Batman or Superman?



## Ankari (Jun 14, 2012)

I read this little bit of wisdom from Caged Maiden.  It has profound truth to it.



> He said, "There are two kinds of people in this world, those who love Superman and those who love Batman."
> 
> I was like, "Really?"
> 
> ...



So who are you?  A Batman or Superman?  Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally, I'm a Batman.  The realism of his character is the largest aspect I love.  His dark personality, constant quest to break the underworld, and his internal struggle to remain _good_ wraps me up entirely.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 14, 2012)

I am Batman, the Dark Knight too Ankari!! I just feel more identified with Batman than with Superman, and I think that you are right: You cannot like both of them, it has to be one or the other...


----------



## Devor (Jun 14, 2012)

I enjoy Batman as a better character in a better world, and I hate Superman as an overpowered character with lame villains (you've got... let's see, villains who are even more overpowered, and villains with the resources to strike everywhere at once, or else, what form will the kryptonite come in today?).

But I voted Superman because I _act_ more like Superman.  It's his powers I don't like (I would say shallowness, but Batman can be shallow too).

Truthfully, though, I would rather have listed Spiderman.  Batman's cool and all, but for the most part I'll take Marvel all the way.

((edit))

Let me put it another way.  _Batman_ might be "deep" in his relationships with his villains, but the _Bruce Wayne_ half of his character often feels extremely light.  _Superman_ often feels shallow, but Clark Kent at least can feel like a long-winded romance story.  In that regard, I don't consider either character to be much better developed than the other, unless maybe Batman gets an edge, again, because Superman is too overpowered to develop in certain ways.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm Superman, but I grumble and think like Batman when I bite the bullet and try t do what's right. If I actually acted out my vengeful thoughts, I'd be in jail... or have my own reality show, PP's PPs.

Also, I do love both of them. Superman is what could be, the dreams, the ideals, the high road. Batman is what is, the hard reality, the eye-for-an-eye attitude that resides in us all, the low road.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2012)

BATMAN!!! but I don't think I need to explain it because it's in my post.  THANKS ANKARI for expounding on this.  I almost started this thread last night but fought the urge.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 14, 2012)

Batman is not all about revenge...
But yeah, Batman.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never really been much of a superhero person, even as a kid, but I love Batman.  His only "super-power" is genius intelligence and a photographic memory, along with a few nifty gadgets.  I also love the dark, sinister feel of those stories.  The way he interacts with the villains is really interesting as well.  I've only read maybe 2 or 3 of the graphic novels, but I've seen the films, and played the Arkham games (which were fantastic.  I think Mark Hamill is the perfect joker, but thats a story for another time).  I find it strange that he's being identified with revenge though.  Maybe the character has changed over the years, but in my experience he has grown out of revenge, and become a selfless vigilante, at least after he becomes Batman.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm *THE REAVER*...I'll kick Batman and Superman's ass any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not an orphan, so... neither.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 14, 2012)

Batman, although Iron-man is still better.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 14, 2012)

Batman is beating up on Superman!


----------



## nlough (Jun 15, 2012)

Batman all the way! Been playing Arkham Asylum and Arkham City, great games, excellent story, and just fun. Plus Batman's personality being more realistic makes the character more likeable.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 15, 2012)

nlough said:


> Batman all the way! Been playing Arkham Asylum and Arkham City, great games, excellent story, and just fun. Plus Batman's personality being more realistic makes the character more likeable.



You have taste in games my friend .


----------



## Alex97 (Jun 16, 2012)

Batman all the way!  I used to be obsessed with the batman comics when I was little.  Not really into the kind of thing now but still think batman is cool.  I prefer how batman uses his brain and trains to become good at fighting whilst superman seems a little shallow to me - over powred goody two shoes; the sort of person who is good at everything but also very irritating.


----------

